# What happened to follow distance?



## Redboot (Aug 1, 2017)

My model 3 is currently on software version 2020.40.3 and I am not seeing the car follow distance setting anymore within autopilot. 
Am I missing something?
Searched manual in the forums for this and I didn't see anything...


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I don’t have the .40 series yet (still on .36), but the follow distance doesn’t show anywhere until you push the right side scroll wheel left or right.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I used it as recently as 2 days ago. As @JasonF says, push the right scroll wheel side to side and follow distance will pop up.


----------



## Redboot (Aug 1, 2017)

Thank you I did try using the knob and that works. I do wish it still appeared on the screen though as I will often help my wife drive by adjusting settings for her when I'm riding shotgun.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

It also shows and is adjustable from the settings screen though you'd have to leave the screen up to see it on an ongoing basis...


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Redboot said:


> I will often help my wife drive by adjusting settings for her when I'm riding shotgun.


Whatever follow distance she prefers is savable to her driver profile.


----------



## Redboot (Aug 1, 2017)

TomT said:


> It also shows and is adjustable from the settings screen though you'd have to leave the screen up to see it on an ongoing basis...


The settings screen? I see no such menu option.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@Redboot, I am with you - I don't see follow distance anywhere in the menus on 2020.40.3.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Redboot said:


> Thank you I did try using the knob and that works. I do wish it still appeared on the screen though as I will often help my wife drive by adjusting settings for her when I'm riding shotgun.


Hmm, I don't know. I think it's great when the passenger handles items like music and climate settings... but following distance? That's something that I think should be 100% under driver control, and the passenger should not be messing with it, even if trying to be helpful. Also, once you learn how to use the scroll wheel for speed and following distance adjustment, it's very intuitive and I can't imagine wanting the passenger's help to adjust it.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

For me, setting a following distance was a “one and done” event very well suited to having a menu option in settings, like most of the other settings. I also confirm I’ve lost that. It is convenient to be able to change that with a scroll button, but I’ve only done that once and that was by mistake.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I guess I'll go on record not even remembering or knowing I could adjust follow distance on the screen. Follow distance and speed adjustment are the only purposes for that right hand button, I'd never want to search for a screen setting while driving.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

GDN said:


> I guess I'll go on record not even remembering or knowing I could adjust follow distance on the screen. Follow distance and speed adjustment are the only purposes for that right hand button, I'd never want to search for a screen setting while driving.


Yeah I didn't know that was a thing either. Just easier to use the steering wheel button.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

I thought it was a one and done, also. However, I've since realized that, even though it really doesn't change the actual distance much in stop-and-go traffic, increasing the follow distance seems to temper the AP's dash and slam style driving just a little bit. Because of that, I'm fine with it being on the scroll wheel but will definitely double check whether it's disappeared from the settings since I haven't looked there for some time.


----------



## Occhis (Aug 17, 2019)




----------

